# Dealing with the bright LED Display on an AutoPilot MDT Digital Timer



## Hackerman (Dec 9, 2015)

I just installed an Autopilot MDT timer in my grow room and the light coming off the LED display lights up my entire grow room. 

Even though the LED is green, I find this totally unacceptable for the critical period.

This light is so bright I can see throughout the entire room. I could work in this light.

Anyone else using this timer?


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2015)

cut  out a dark plastic cover for the display and use Velcro to hold it in place so you can take on an off a million times.   :48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2015)

Aluminum tape also works. After a hundred or so checks, will need to replace tape.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 10, 2015)

I am going to try some red film over the display so I can still see it without the light being so bright. If that doesn't work, I'll just cover it with tape.

Still, you would think that the people designing this would know it's going into a grow room. ????


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 10, 2015)

would green film be a better idea?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2015)

I think that they did think about it and that is why the display is green and not some other color.  I agree with smack--I would not be for using red film--use green.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, that whole thing about green light is bull. At least with cannabis.

Last year, I ran a test with a 12/12 HPS and a plant in mid flower. I added a green light 24/7 and in a short time, the plants began to re-veg. So, green or red.... same diff. as best I can tell from my own experience.

Other than during programming, the LED doesn't really provide any useful info to me. Maybe there's a way to turn it off in the programming. I'll RTFM and see. Otherwise it's electrical tape.... just like the other LEDs in the room. LOL

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2015)

That is an interesting test you ran. Nice to know, thanks.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 10, 2015)

I never really said much about it because it seems to be pretty common to hear otherwise and I wanted to confirm 100% by running the test again. Never got around to it. And, posting stuff that is against the norm is usually just a flamefest waiting to happen. LOL

I just started up some clones and I'll have a bunch of extras to experiment with. If they get big enough between now and Christmas, I'll decorate the extras and give them away as gifts. LOL I'll toss 2 in a box with cfl 12/12 and green lights 24.


----------

